# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Keeping Otocinclus with shrimp?

## Texas,Guy

I would never add any other fish with the shrimp as the shrimplets would disappear before I could ever see them and population of the tank wouldn't grow good. IMO But I see alot and I mean alot of shrimp tanks cherry,yellow any others can't thank now. LOL but I see a lot of shrimp tanks with oto's in them. Do the oto's eat the shrimplets?
Do the nshrimp (adults ) freak on having a eatting machine in the tank?
Doesn't the oto's take away the moss or partacals needed for the shrimplets?

----------


## kian

haha bro,i`m not sure about whether oto takes away the needs for shrimplets but mine i think died from hunger in my shrimp tank only got one so far till yesterday nite,i find it was bullied by my shrimp till now died haha

----------


## aquanatix

Erm...I have shrimps with corys,galaxies,bororas brigatte,about 3otos and 5 bristlenoses with NO CASUALTIES. I started with exactly 10 shrimps,after selling so much of them in like batches of 50 i still have loads left! I'm guessing hiding space plays a huge factor as it seperates the levels in the tank distinctively and most shrimp lovers only want to appreciate their shrimps without other fauna.
As for otos,they mainly feed on algae and what have you not.If you feed your shrimps,you'll notice that they feed readily on them as well. Mine feeds on everything really,bloodworms inclusive?

----------


## SOLAR TANHK

TG, Oto to many people is ok. But they basically eat the same stuff, so......

aq, Whats your tank specs? tank size etc.... maybe can copycat
My 20G tank with cherry shrimp(heavy moss), oto and galaxies is not super productive yet...
However another 20G with green cherry(?? wild??) shrimps(supposlly baby amanos when bought :Exasperated:  ) and guppiesss fared much better. The green cherry even like to hang on the floating plant and eat with the guppiesss.
Camoflage ??? - The cherries be like a blinking light with a sign that says, " i'm here, want a bite"  :Laughing: 

Cheers, 
DT

----------


## torque6

If there is competition in the waters, you may want to feed the shrimps first, then the otto. Drop a weekly veg zucinni for the otto. Remember to boil it first till it gets soft before putting into your tank.

----------


## Leeson

i've got a 10g planted comm tank consisting of various shrimps, various tetras, ottos, platys and even guppies (i know a lot of people will think it is too much fauna). but my shrimps still multiply like crazy and the fishes do not disturb them at all.

----------


## Shadow

I surprise your platys ad guppies did not eat your shrimplets or maybe they do but you did not notice.

I think otos are safe for Shrimplets, I also have otos in my shrimps tank.

----------


## Aquaculture

Otos are safe with shrimps. I believe the other fauna you have may be the culprits feasting on your shrimplets.

----------


## Leeson

> I surprise your platys ad guppies did not eat your shrimplets or maybe they do but you did not notice.
> 
> I think otos are safe for Shrimplets, I also have otos in my shrimps tank.


There are quite a lot of plant shelter and places under driftwoods where they can hide. The fishes are not the type that actively chase down live food. Shrimplets can move very quickly over short distances to avoid becoming fish food and they do know where to find hiding places  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

That would be interesting to see, natural birth control  :Laughing:

----------


## torque6

Oto are very safe with shrimps, though i seen youtube with oto snatching mosura food from them lol. They had commentaries -> kill the damn otos lol. But seriously, they are the most gentle of companions with shrimps, just its hard for them aclimate.

----------


## Leeson

> Oto are very safe with shrimps, though i seen youtube with oto snatching mosura food from them lol. They had commentaries -> kill the damn otos lol. But seriously, they are the most gentle of companions with shrimps, just its hard for them aclimate.


most of the time it happens the other way for me, the yamatos grab the food and run off with it!  :Laughing:

----------


## torque6

The same thing happened over at youtube lol. At least in some tanks, oto does the bullying instead of the shrimps.

----------


## Reforma

The purpose of having Otos is to clear brown algae on tank, you might wanted to consider bumblebee nerite horned snails. Works for me at least, no food snatching with shrimps too  :Smile:

----------


## Madnezz

For my case, all my fishes are competing algae wafer with my shrimps.
However my 4 otos are the gentlest compare to the rest (SAEs, neon tetras, growlight tetras and rummynose tetras).
Yamotos are the biggest bullies after all my fishes except otos.

----------


## Texas,Guy

Well that settles it, LOL nothing but shrimp in the tank for me. I just started seeing shrimplets a few days ago. I have 13 pregnant females now as well so I don't want anything taking away from the future selling stock. Thanks for the replies from all and the input.

----------


## torque6

No problems, looking forward to some cool pics of your baby shrimps real soon.

----------


## Ivan

I have pygmy cory in my crs tank, looks good too... :Smile:

----------


## branong

cory swims a bit too fast already, doesnt it affect the shrimps?

----------


## joeyttk

not really, the shrimp will get used to it

----------


## torque6

fast swimming fish are not advisable to keep with shrimps.

----------


## dnsfpl

oto are better when keep in groups
any min number?

----------


## Texas,Guy

That's what I was understanding. Not to keep anything fast swimming with the shrimp as they can hurt even kill the shrimplets in the gravel by running them over.

----------


## torque6

> oto are better when keep in groups
> any min number?


Depends on your tank size. But make sure you have enough algae to go around.

----------

